# If you were a member of a German Bomber crew....



## Bustedwing (Mar 7, 2006)

In Russia, 1943-44 flying an He 111, what colour would your flight uniform be ? I make blue or grey but brown ?????


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2006)

Depends on the area that you are flying in. There are parts of Russia that were very brown and arid. Why not?


----------



## Pisis (Mar 7, 2006)

...or white


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 7, 2006)

only if i forced landed would my uniform colour be of importance and at that point would pray i had sneakers or trainers on


----------



## Bustedwing (Mar 7, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Depends on the area that you are flying in. There are parts of Russia that were very brown and arid. Why not?



The camo on the version I am building is white patches over dark green. So obviously a winter camoflage. Never seen any Luftwaffe brown flight gear ????


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2006)

i'd dress as a british redcoat, they rock


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 7, 2006)

Bustedwing said:


> In Russia, 1943-44 flying an He 111, what colour would your flight uniform be ? I make blue or grey but brown ?????



I'd have one to match my parachute as they will be worn and used very shortly!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 7, 2006)

Id have a smart suit made from the finest Italian materials, so id look nice when I get captured


----------



## elmilitaro (Mar 7, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Id have a smart suit made from the finest Italian materials, so id look nice when I get captured






I couldn't agree with you better. 8)


----------



## Bustedwing (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok hot pink pants, day glow orange vests and little signs on their back saying "we are not Germans" Thanks guys.
NO MORE WAR MEMORABILIA FOR YOU !


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2006)

If that is the way we are going I would wear a Russian costume (High Rank) and then a Stalin mask...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 8, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i'd dress as a british redcoat, they rock



You mean this one, huh?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2006)

nice profiles there.........


----------



## Pisis (Mar 10, 2006)

yep, I like the palette


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2006)

Bustedwing said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on the area that you are flying in. There are parts of Russia that were very brown and arid. Why not?
> ...



Actually the Luftwaffe did have khaki and brown flight suits. Trust me I am a WW2 German Memorabilia collector. When I get back home in a couple of weeks I can show you.


----------



## MacArther (Mar 26, 2006)

I'd dress like a Napoleonic soldier, memorize French. That way, if caught, I could say I had been looking for Napoleon's Army.


----------

